# NEW your current JOB



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

hey all! just figured start a new current job thread!
i just started this 105 bundle giant home.. stupid . im the only one installing..
got 2 labourers . one gumming shingles and sending up with my extension hoist ladder. and the other feeding me shingles
started one piece today , did it in about 4 hours . no jacks an planks just hanging from a rope
with a feeder passing me shingles , a 55 year old! my buddy's dad..
we got pretty good system
I am in Newfoundland, very high wind wind area. so roofing cement is applied to shingles
and yep i think we are the only place still installing traditional 3-tab shingles. i think the rest of the provinces in Canada they are now considered speciality shingles!
well heres my pics from day 1! kkeep you posted. feel free to share comments or questions and your photos from current job!

OH YA the contractor sent me felt paper! hahaha i just supplied my own synthetic underlayment and I thinkimgonna burn the felt in the ditch.lol


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

No pics but here goes,

Going this morning to start a 60sq 6/12 new roof.
Going tomorrow to finish a 25sq 5/12 redeck 2 story tear off, got 1.5sqs left.
Today my brother starts a 35sq 7/12 new roof for me.
Today my uncle finishes a 95sq 7/12 three unit townhome for me.
Tomorrow my siding sub finishes a 25sq steel siding job for me. 

Too many jobs not enough time...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

One row of ice and water shield?

Down here we gotta use 2 or more.


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

finished the job last week. 6 bundles of cap! PHEW
haha
will post some picsof finished product..
got a few cookie cutters lined up now, and just finished a 16 bundle shed over the weekend and i think the homeowner is now giving me his house too do, two chimneys on it..one has new lead already installed by a chimney guy and the other one is brick as well

i am thinking about just cleaning it up flashing it, with metal frontpan and steps and back pan and going to counter flash it, i will be returning here for help!

anyhow! no one posting!


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool pictures. Thank you for sharing NLshinglerBC!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

58' - 24 gauge standing seam- 120 square start mid November in Vermont.


----------

